# Ipod touch 2g not working very well on vocals with my new headphones



## DJMonkey5892 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have been having trouble with a pair of headphones I got for a pound at Aldi and my ipod touch 2g. The headphones worked brilliant for the first month with the iPod then earlier today down my nana brays house the vocals just went. I don't know if it is a eq problem or something but it wouldn't work with vocals


----------



## DJMonkey5892 (Jul 25, 2012)

DJMonkey5892 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been having trouble with a pair of headphones I got for a pound at Aldi and my ipod touch 2g. The headphones worked brilliant for the first month with the iPod then earlier today down my nana brays house the vocals just went. I don't know if it is a eq problem or something but it wouldn't work with vocals on my green day discography please answer ASAP


----------

